# What would I gain going from a Eureka Club E to Eureka 65e ?



## louiscar (Jul 25, 2012)

As the title says....

I'm actually quite happy with the Club E seeing as I upgraded from a MC2 .. big difference. However, I was wondering if there would be a significant difference between these two grinders given I'd probably have to shell out maybe £160 if I sold the Club E at whatever it's worth for and 14 month old machine?

If anyone has experience of these two and can comment I'd be grateful for your opinions.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

louiscar said:


> As the title says....
> 
> I'm actually quite happy with the Club E seeing as I upgraded from a MC2 .. big difference. However, I was wondering if there would be a significant difference between these two grinders given I'd probably have to shell out maybe £160 if I sold the Club E at whatever it's worth for and 14 month old machine?
> 
> If anyone has experience of these two and can comment I'd be grateful for your opinions.


You would gain...220W and 5mm. Upgrade probably not worth it for the cost of upgrading.....it would have been better to have bought the Zenith 65E first time round, as opposed to the Club E.


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

I would be very interested in your Club E if eventually you decide to sell it


----------



## louiscar (Jul 25, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> You would gain...220W and 5mm. Upgrade probably not worth it for the cost of upgrading.....it would have been better to have bought the Zenith 65E first time round, as opposed to the Club E.


Yes, I'm aware of the spec updates which doesn't tell me if I'll get that much better coffee 

You are right though that I probably should have gone for the 65E initially however, the budget wasn't there at the time and I did manage to get the Club at a good price.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

If you've got the spare change then upgrade for something like a flat burr 75/83mm or 68mm (or greater) conic for an improvement in the cup.

I found the Zenith to be great grinder to live with and I imagine it's little brother would do a great job as well.


----------



## louiscar (Jul 25, 2012)

Beanosaurus said:


> If you've got the spare change then upgrade for something like a flat burr 75/83mm or 68mm (or greater) conic for an improvement in the cup.
> 
> I found the Zenith to be great grinder to live with and I imagine it's little brother would do a great job as well.


I do think the Club is a fantastic grinder but as I say I did come from the MC2 which made a hell of a difference. I just got curious about the difference and I'm kind of expecting that I may not find that much in it.


----------



## louiscar (Jul 25, 2012)

fede_luppi said:


> I would be very interested in your Club E if eventually you decide to sell it


I can pm you if I do decide but I'd probably put it up here in any case as I see there's a forum for selling.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Louis, the real answer is how much can you sell yours for and therefore it is the difference between that and the cost of the new one. Only you can answer that. the next question would be if you sold your existing for £x then is there anything else in the same territory to consider, new.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Am sure if you let people know where you are you may find a 65e owner who can help you to do a side by side comparison in the cup, we are a friendly bunch here.

"Suspect" it may not be as a big a jump as you had from the MC2 though 

Hope of help

John


----------



## louiscar (Jul 25, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Louis, the real answer is how much can you sell yours for and therefore it is the difference between that and the cost of the new one. Only you can answer that. the next question would be if you sold your existing for £x then is there anything else in the same territory to consider, new.


Indeed. That is a good question. I bought the Club in Jan last year so it's really still pretty new. Euro price is good at the moment but then buying a 65E from Bellabarrista isn't an option as they don't reflect this exchange rate in their price. My option therefore would be to buy from Italy to save a reasonable amount.

It's odd though that you can't get the Club E in UK I've noticed ..


----------



## louiscar (Jul 25, 2012)

johnealey said:


> Am sure if you let people know where you are you may find a 65e owner who can help you to do a side by side comparison in the cup, we are a friendly bunch here.
> 
> "Suspect" it may not be as a big a jump as you had from the MC2 though
> 
> ...


Good point - I'm in the deep south (Brighton







). I see you have the 65E. I think you are probably right with the "suspect" and as I've said I was curious probably since seeing a review pitting the Eureka against the much famed Mazzer E. I'd certainly want that small hopper though. The Club's normal hopper is too big for me and the 65E looks even bigger


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Far too far from me to offer a side by side comparison but sure someone witha 65e not too far away 

Small hopper can be bought as a spare part and sure if you called Claudette at Bella Barista, she may be able to advise a price or even if a 65e short hopper will fit a club E, worth a call.

Hope of help

John


----------



## louiscar (Jul 25, 2012)

johnealey said:


> Far too far from me to offer a side by side comparison but sure someone witha 65e not too far away
> 
> Small hopper can be bought as a spare part and sure if you called Claudette at Bella Barista, she may be able to advise a price or even if a 65e short hopper will fit a club E, worth a call.
> 
> ...


Of course, sorry I wasn't suggesting you come down from Worcestershire btw, just remarking that you had one. More interested in how you find it or how it compared perhaps to your previous grinder (if that wasn't your Rocky).

I don't think Bella have the small hopper in stock but I'll bang 'em off an email and ask. Elektros have one for the Club but with the postage it works out about £40 which is a bit much. I'm sure I'll sort something.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

I really get on with the 65e and it was a big jump up from the Rocky, which I kept for pourover but really doesnt get fired up that often as the 65e is so easy to dial in and out.

Easy to clean,so much so that top burr off at least weekly and less than a 5 minutes to complete.

Very little if no clumping ( aaroncornish did have some issues a couple of weeks back, but seemed to go away as quick as came).

grind weights reasonably consistent, check once a day then pretty accurate.

For the price can't fault it and bought mine from Bella Barista which comes with the peace of mind of a decent warranty and crucially people you can both contact & a joy to deal with !

Tapping in the above has just made me think hard about what the Rocky is actually doing at the moment other than just occupying space and time. Time to buy it a new set of burrs and whack it in the For sale section to give it a deserving home!

Hope of help (and don't panic didn't read into your post above that you wanted me to drive down,







)

John


----------



## louiscar (Jul 25, 2012)

johnealey said:


> .......
> 
> Easy to clean,so much so that top burr off at least weekly and less than a 5 minutes to complete. .....
> 
> John


Funny you should mention that, I hadn't realised it till the other day and I was putting Puly Grinds through it then I saw a vid on Seattle Coffee (Gale n' all that), showing how the top burr just lifts out. Frankly I had clocked the fact that the adjustment on these grinders is on the bottom Burr but I had forgotten the advantage of it.

As you say, I took it apart and gave it a thorough clean (glad I did as coffee had caked around the collar amongst other surfaces).

Brilliant, will never use the grinds again.

Yeah the Rocky, I wondered why you had it but some people like to keep second grinders for different brew methods, which was my assumption, but the Eureka's adjustment I just love and it would be pretty easy to move back and forth between the required settings without much problem. This is one thing that annoyed me about the MC2 to the point where you'd just want to stay in the espresso zone otherwise it was a real pain.

I'd think you are right give Rocky a new home, it's a great place to start the journey and you'd have no problem selling it.

Louis


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

I currently have an MC2 and after looking at/considering a quamar m80e grinder I'm now seriously looking at a 65e.

With what you say about the step up with a Club E I should be happy with a 65e.

As a matter of interest can you taste a difference with shots pulled using Mc2 and Club E/65e?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

There will be a few zeniths for sale soon, be patient...


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> There will be a few zeniths for sale soon, be patient...


It's true


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> There will be a few zeniths for sale soon, be patient...


Honestly, it is


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

Can I prebook one then LOL


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Spooks said:


> Can I prebook one then LOL


Send some pms, you might well...


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Spent an interesting hour at Bella this afternoon and asked whether the small hopper from the 65e would fit the club > Marko then took one off a 65e and swapped it for the rather enormous one on the club ( it was doser assume yours is too?)and yes they are interchangeable!

Throat size is the same so appear the major mechanical differences are the motor / burr sizes between the two (there are others of course)

I mentioned we were having this discussion on here and had mentioned to email them even if not on the website as a spare part, so both Marko and Claudette aware you might email.

On a slight side note but ref earlier conversation ref Rocky, I did mention almost in passing to Marko when last there about 6-8 weeks back, that would be good if they also stocked Rocky burrs and was just syaing " I know it was a while back but..." when Marko took me over to the rocky burr sets they have just started stocking (£17.95, genuine Rancilio !), Result and once again gobsmacked at level of service.

Now the above does mean the rocky will be in the for sale section with a brand new set of burrs this weekend so best get busy.

The other interesting bit of info today re eureka 65e burrs was reference lifespan which i raised thinking might be getting near the end of thier life having about 200kg though ours since we had it about 10 months ago. Claudette said that as they are commercial burrs have a life span of about 2 years in a multi kilo a day operation so in home use was going to be a long long time before they needed replacing and even with our throughput a few years more than the 2 years above. I have not noticed any drop off or having to grind any finer so didn't bother picking up some 65e burrs at same time ( did get some temp tags, D'ancap cups, bag of the new brazillian bean roasted 20th and some more V60 bleached papers, well woud be rude not to,







)

Hope the above ramblings of help

John


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

5kg a week? What the hell are you doing with all that coffee?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Staying awake mostly and grinding coffee for heathen family members that refuse to grind to order with the other 2 and a bit kilos:act-up:

We do drink more than our fair share in the house, plus always take some to work with me and amazed at how many people suddenly come out of the woodwork.

John


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Part of the reason for home roasting as well plus do roast greens for gifts as well which despite best endeavours always ends up with me bringing them as well.

speed demon it is not when grinding 200+g at a time but consistent for the price.

There is the 10kg of sacrificial beans whacked through it at the start mostly home roasted robusta ( cheap, not cheerful and not pleasant either) however does still leave far too much coffee for our own consumption out of that lot (makes me laugh when read how much is too much threads....)

John


----------



## louiscar (Jul 25, 2012)

Spooks said:


> I currently have an MC2 and after looking at/considering a quamar m80e grinder I'm now seriously looking at a 65e.
> 
> With what you say about the step up with a Club E I should be happy with a 65e.
> 
> As a matter of interest can you taste a difference with shots pulled using Mc2 and Club E/65e?


Massive difference when I got the Club E. Mc2 was a good grinder for what it was. My mate got the Quamar and we had a go at my place and I immediately saw the big difference and that was the decisive factor for me. I had the Club within a couple of weeks of that little test. 

If you are upgrading from MC2 you might as well go straight for the 65E. New it costs the same as the Club E did when I bought it in 2014 - both are fantastic grinders for the price you pay today.


----------



## louiscar (Jul 25, 2012)

johnealey said:


> Spent an interesting hour at Bella this afternoon and asked whether the small hopper from the 65e would fit the club > Marko then took one off a 65e and swapped it for the rather enormous one on the club ( it was doser assume yours is too?)and yes they are interchangeable!
> 
> Throat size is the same so appear the major mechanical differences are the motor / burr sizes between the two (there are others of course)
> 
> I mentioned we were having this discussion on here and had mentioned to email them even if not on the website as a spare part, so both Marko and Claudette aware you might email.


No mine is doserless, never did get on with dosers. Great though I'll contact Claudette ... She still owes me one for instigating the negotiations with Bezzera so they could stock them here  At the time I was keen on getting one but ended up with a Rocket Evo 2



johnealey said:


> On a slight side note but ref earlier conversation ref Rocky, I did mention almost in passing to Marko when last there about 6-8 weeks back, that would be good if they also stocked Rocky burrs and was just syaing " I know it was a while back but..." when Marko took me over to the rocky burr sets they have just started stocking (£17.95, genuine Rancilio !), Result and once again gobsmacked at level of service.
> 
> Now the above does mean the rocky will be in the for sale section with a brand new set of burrs this weekend so best get busy.
> 
> ...


I'm hoping Club E is similar. When I took it apart they looked good as new. I guess I put roughly 6K though every 6-8 weeks so not exactly taxing her capabilities.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

There's a Eureka Olympus 75e that's just about to hit the streets.

Could be a serious competitor to the Anfim Super Caimano with slightly faster grind speed and a similar price point.

Hell of a lot more expensive than the 65e though.

Also I've seen that the Nuova Simonelli MDX (Zenith's cousin) now has a clump crusher and different chute.

It's entirely possible that newer variants will incorporate this upgrade but I haven't seen any evidence yet.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Saw that too from the newsletter. looks to also be the same size as the 65e using the same shell but bigger burrs,hmmmm, i wonder....

John


----------

